# Phrag Sedenii 'Penn Valley' AM/AOS



## Ron-NY (Mar 27, 2007)

It is actually a Schroederae {caudatum X Sedenii) But was labeled Sedenii when it was awarded. Grown in S/H.


----------



## Gilda (Mar 27, 2007)

Ooooo laaaaaaaa laaaaaaaaaaa ! First in line for a division please !!:wink:


----------



## Ron-NY (Mar 27, 2007)

Gilda said:


> Ooooo laaaaaaaa laaaaaaaaaaa ! First in line for a division please !!:wink:


It will be a couple of years Gilda. I purchased this as a division only last year.


----------



## SlipperFan (Mar 27, 2007)

I don't think I've ever seen a Schroederae that deep a red.


----------



## smartie2000 (Mar 27, 2007)

I agree, that colour is excellent!


----------



## NYEric (Mar 28, 2007)

Yah, good color! I guess you're lucky it wasn't labled schlimii Wilcox!


----------



## Gilda (Mar 28, 2007)

Ron-NY said:


> It will be a couple of years Gilda. I purchased this as a division only last year.


I am a very patient person ~~:wink:


----------



## Ron-NY (Mar 28, 2007)

NYEric said:


> Yah, good color! I guess you're lucky it wasn't labled schlimii Wilcox!


 I have one of those Cardinales in my collection as well :rollhappy:


----------



## Ron-NY (Mar 28, 2007)

Schroederae is not known as a great breeder but 
I used it to make a cross with this awarded Dominianum Hope it takes!!! Looking for a pink with longer petals. I also did a Phrag Cape Sunset cross this year that has taken. I just need to ID the OZ Phrag. It is numerically coded


----------



## Grandma M (Mar 28, 2007)

Ron

PLEASE, PLEASE, PLEASE!!!!!!
Put my name on the list if you do get seedlings. I love that Schroederae {caudatum X Sedenii) ??? what ever it is. 

Don't forget.

Garndma


----------



## Ron-NY (Mar 28, 2007)

Grandma M said:


> Ron
> 
> PLEASE, PLEASE, PLEASE!!!!!!
> Put my name on the list if you do get seedlings. I
> ...


 will do


----------

